# Mandrel bend exhaust



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

*​does anyone have one?*


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The pipes aren't stainless steel(why it's so cheap). That's the first red flag. That system will rust before you know it.

Everyone spends the extra money to buy a system they know is going to last years.

I'd steer away from it and just wait for the Borla or Magnaflow system to have a sale.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

says its stainless i'd go for it if I was going single exhaust route, also aluminized wouldn't be so bad in my case because every 2 or 3 years I change up my exhaust for different sound or noise level to keep it interesting, depending where you live (salt or not) aluminized will last 2-5 years.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

It is stainless.. Just t-304 stainless


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Or you can just go to a exhaust shop and get one custom made. Mine is custom made they charged me $225 installed and everything they even put a video of it it was a while back.

Here it is

2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8 LS magnaflow - YouTube


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, proceed with caution if you decide this is what you want. Usually, companies will make it well-known that the system is stainless steel, and other than the title, it doesn't say it anywhere. Where does it say T-304 stainless?

Also, and I'm not trying to rain on the parade, but take those claimed horsepower gains with a grain of salt. Because our vehicles have torque management, the computer will adjust itself once it notices the exhaust. You may feel a little difference though.

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Trubenz is formally yodude exhaust... they have been around for a good 15 years. I had the 2.5" system on my focus 10 years ago and have many friends use the same system for other foci, cougar and escorts. The system lasted me several years and the customer service was always awesome. They were also the only 3" cat-back supplier for a while.

in my opinion this is the kit to buy.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I'm prob just gonna buy the borla


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> It is stainless.. Just t-304 stainless


304 is probably the best overall stainless for car exhausts because of it's corrosion resistance so why would that be a problem? Almost all of the high end exhausts are 304. In fact if you have ever owned a Magnaflow (not knocking them, they are great exhausts) all of their pipes are T-409 and their mufflers/tips are T-304, one winter and you will see the immediate difference.
_
"T304

T304 stainless is generally the highest material grade currently used for exhaust systems. It is an aircraft-quality, 16-gauge stainless containing 18 to 20 percent chromium and 8 to 10 percent nickel, also known as austenitic stainless. This means that the material is highly durable and it will never rust. It is very attractive, and even after extended use, can be polished to a high-shine finish. It also has the lightest weight of any of the material grades because of its high chromium content. T304 stainless is the perfect choice for the vehicle that will be owned for an extended period of time, and/or needs to stand up to rugged use or challenging weather conditions. It's also the only choice for the consumer who simply wants the very best, or is using their vehicle as a show vehicle. T304 systems automatically add to the value of the vehicle, and the appearance is exceptional. Because it is the finest material grade available, it also has a higher price point. This material grade frequently carries a lifetime warranty, depending upon the manufacturer.

T409 

T409 stainless is the next grade of stainless available, and is probably the best known and most popular, also known as ferritic stainless. T409 is a low-carbon steel that is at least 12 percent chromium. It is a rugged, durable, long-lasting material grade offering a variety of finishes from dull "mill" finish to a high-shine finish. In extreme applications and harsh weather conditions, it can eventually show signs of wear, such as surface rust, but the core of this material will remain solid. It offers a high-value, attractive material selection at a more affordable price."_


----------

